# Blu-Ray successor plans unveiled: Sony wants a single disc to hold 300GB by 2015



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Blu-Ray successor plans unveiled: Sony wants a single disc to hold 300GB by 2015*

Sony and Panasonic have revealed the future of Blu-Ray as both companies want the next wave of discs to hold 300GB of data by 2015.

The BBC reports that while normal Blu-Rays currently hold 50GB of data, both parties have hopes to drastically increase that capacity moving forward. The site adds that 4K movies will require at least 100GB of data, hence the need for an expanded Blu-Ray format.

That’s it really. The press release issued by Sony only talks about the movie industry but it remains to be seen if this new format will make its way into the games market. Seeing as both PS4 and Xbox One will run Blu-Rays this seems possible, but is such a large disc size really necessary?

Source: VG24/7


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

While it will be nice to have 300gb dics in the near future, my question is how much will this new disc cost? Already, 50gb blu ray discs are still expensive and I suspect 300gb will be much more so.. 

Hopefully prices will drop for the 50gb once the 300gb is available.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Well with 4k hitting the movie industry and them working on 8k already it would be wise to develep a blu-ray disc that is somewhat future ready...just think 8K will take 200GB a movie!


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

That is a crazy amount of data. My Hard Drive is still smaller than 300 GB. Would be nice to back up that much on a single disc.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

these will never hit consumer hands. they're meant for the professional world not consumers


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I have to agree with Mike on the professional application, as it stands most games never see the 25GB threshold.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Mike Edwards said:


> these will never hit consumer hands. they're meant for the professional world not consumers


Don't think its so unreal. Look at DVD at 1.4 GB going to Blu-ray at 25 GB and the double track Blu-ray at 50GB.
People never thought Blu-ray would go mainstream...remember it was so expensive with the players and the special blue laser...Now there is hardly a person who doesn't have one or a handful in there home, blu-ray discs and blu-ray players I'm talking about.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

phillihp23 said:


> Don't think its so unreal. Look at DVD at 1.4 GB going to Blu-ray at 25 GB and the double track Blu-ray at 50GB.
> People never thought Blu-ray would go mainstream...remember it was so expensive with the players and the special blue laser...Now there is hardly a person who doesn't have one or a handful in there home, blu-ray discs and blu-ray players I'm talking about.


I'm saying these aren't even INTENDED for mass market. they're intended for professional use. I have some contacts in the industry saying these aren't even being THOUGHT about for a next gen format, they're being created with the sole design for professional use. 


dvd was 4.7 gig and 8.5 gig though , not 1.4


----------

